# Deserted emport bottles changed to other tools



## luckybabydoll (Jun 18, 2014)

When you run out a blottle of body wash or shampoo,you may 
throw it away anywhere:no:.today I teach you an easy way to reuse this bottles.

*1.you can use bottles to make a special tap for kids.look at this photos below.*

















*2.**A plastic bottle can changed to be a storage box*








*
3.**An easy way to stockpile food*








:laughing:


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

- Ya gotta like that stock pile food idea. Why ? Because those twist ties and press to seal zip lock bags i hate


----------



## luckybabydoll (Jun 18, 2014)

I share something ,whether you like it,I don't care about.


curtd said:


> - Ya gotta like that stock pile food idea. Why ? Because those twist ties and press to seal zip lock bags i hate


http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

luckybabydoll said:


> I share something ,*whether you like it,I don't care about.
> *


When me talk like this on people around here me gits nasty Private Messages from da Moderators.:yes:


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

I liked your ideas! Especially the last one. Sorry, for the misunderstanding


----------

